# Dea..



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Anyone know anything about these guys?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> Anyone know anything about these guys?


What?. . .NO!. . .Why, what have you heard?:vs_OMG:


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*notta*

they called me Tuesday, Wed, and today asking to get signed up.. Telling me they are the next big thing... i googled them and cant find anything on them:vs_worry:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Let them know you are accepting new clients and give them a list of items you will need from them for prescreening, ie location, website, licensing and insurance information and uh, what else? Oh, a price sheet.
Right now, for them, it is you that are the next big thing.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Ezyday, this was the company that did third party inspections behind all your AMS grass cuts. Got a bone to pick? Sign up!! Could be fun.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> Ezyday, this was the company that did third party inspections behind all your AMS grass cuts. Got a bone to pick? Sign up!! Could be fun.


OOOH. . .Not the DEA I thought it was. . .Carry on.


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> Anyone know anything about these guys?


Your in Pa correct there doing inspections on fannie's nightmare to deal with


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*If you are thinking about doing the FNMA*

inspections for them, think twice. The way they come from FNMA with no rhyme or reason, you will be chasing your tail. The company is fine, the client is a bit unrealistic.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

PropPresPro said:


> OOOH. . .Not the DEA I thought it was. . .Carry on.


----------



## Preservation Dude (Sep 11, 2015)

arty: Meth Lab Remediation Training Courses

TSI is offering courses for personnel involved with clandestine methamphetamine laboratory (meth lab) clean-up activities.

https://www.tsitraining.com/announcements/2015/meth-lab-cleanup-training-courses.html

arty:


----------

